# Hello from Gektor vizsla!!!



## Gektor_vizsla

Good day!
It will be glad to meet you!
A bit of information:
Gektor was born on 26 July 2010.
His father two-time World Champion and European Champion Malomkozi Pompas.
His mother Tina Trading Zhuzha Star.
At the moment Gektor has the following titles:
Junior Champion of Russia
Champion of Russia
Champion of RKF
Junior Champion of Belarus
Champion of Belarus
Champion of Lithuania
The candidate for Champions Germany
Candidate for Interchampion
The candidate for Champions of National Club 
Champion of Moldova 
Grand Champion of Moldova 
Champion of Cyprus
Best of Breed 17 times3 BIG-1
5 CACib

Welcome!


----------



## redbirddog

Wonderful looking Hungarian Pointer.

A dog to be very proud of. All these titles and he is not 2 years old yet. Amazing.

Your dog has traveled more in two years than I have in 20!

Let me be the first to welcome you to the forum from California.

Rod aka redbirddog


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

I am very pleased to hear from you!!
We love to travel with our dogs
We have many plans for the future.
Welcome and glad meet you!...


----------



## Vida

WOW!


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Germany,Kassel
This exhibition is for us means a lot!
At that time, Gektor was 15 months and he is a big competition was the best of breed and went into the top three Best in Group.


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Gektor lives with his Weimaraner friend.
His name is Gilfrid.


----------



## dmp

Beautiful Hungarian Cuddlers you have there!


----------



## mswhipple

How very beautiful!!

Welcome to the forums, and greetings from Michigan, USA.


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

moments of our live)))


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

*Thank you very much for such a warm welcome!*


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Santa Claus))))


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

we in facebook: https://www.facebook.com/vera.lukjanova


----------



## datacan

Wow, congratulations on raising such beautiful dogs.


----------



## SkyyMax

Добро пожаловать на форум Вера и Гектор!


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Спасибо за гостеприимность)))


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Gektor and Gilfrid live very amicably)
They still love to play together and sleep together.


----------



## texasred

Congratulations on his wins. He is one good looking vizsla.
Is he your first vizsla, or have you been showing them for a while?
Any plans in the future to attain some hunting titles on him?


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Thank you!
Gektor is my first and only Vizsla at the moment.
We are trying to hunt and he shows himself well, but we are not hunters and can not pay so much attention to the hunt for melon time.
But this question we pay attention.
We try to maintain the quality of hunting in it.
Sorry for my english))))


----------



## hotmischief

I love the pictures of your beautiful dogs - in particular the one with their backs to the camera, what a classic   

I have to agree with Texas Red your Vizsla is very handsome, but I also think your Weimeraner is stunning as well.


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Thank you very much!
You are very hospitable!
I really love my dogs!
They are the ideal for me! With them I'm happy!))))


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

"Talking Eyes"


----------



## Darcy1311

Welcome Gektor to this brill forum, be prepared to become addicted to it's friendly and informative ways...I also had a Weimaraner up until last year, so had a complete change and purchased a Vizsla, wow these things are real special....anyway welcome aboard and do enjoy...


----------



## threefsh

Welcome to the forum! Your boy is absolutely stunning. (Where is that drool emoticon when I need it?!?) My dream is to own a Vizsla that is actually from Hungary.... some day... ;D


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Darcy1311,threefsh thank you so much!


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Gilfrid appeared in our family in the spring of 2010.
Gektor came to us in fall 2010.
I love all breeds in the seventh group.
They are very special, friendly, funny and very intelligent.
I was wondering with my dogs!
Gilfrid by nature a very quiet, serious and thoughtful,
Gektor as a fire, a very energetic and temperamental) He enjoys every moment spent in the family.
In general, they are very thankful dogs)


----------



## Oquirrh the V

LOVE the puppy pictures! Both beautiful dogs! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

I'll talk a bit about our travels with dogs)
In June we visited the beautiful Lithuania.
We lived in the house, which was in the forest between the river and the lake.
Every day, the dog ran through the beach and swam in a lake with swans. In the forest we found the deer.
In the evening we loved spending time on the balcony and watch the swallows who had built her nest.
We visited an exhibition of dogs in the city Moletai, meet friends) are always very interesting to talk live with the owners of Hungarian Vizslas.
Both days Gektor took first place in the breed.
We had a great time with our dogs!


----------



## kellygh

Fabulous pics! I too love the picture of the 2 backsides  Congrats on your showing sucess & fun travels! Welcome to the forum. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Gektor turns 2 years this month.
We did a slide show about his life) ;D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONn-oSJGAmc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mswhipple

I really enjoyed your slide show! Thank you for sharing. Gektor is such a handsome boy!! A happy second birthday to him! ;D ;D


----------



## hotmischief

Loved the slide show and the great music 8) 8) 8)

Gektor is a stunning dog. Happy Birthday Gektor.


----------



## Gektor_vizsla

Thank you very much for your kind words!


----------

